
2016-08-11 Security Update Release 9.5.4, 9.4.9, 9.3.14, 9.2.18 and 9.1.23 - based2
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1688/
======
based2
EOL Warning for Version 9.1

PostgreSQL version 9.1 will be End-of-Life in September 2016. The project
expects to only release one more update for that version. We urge users to
start planning an upgrade to a later version of PostgreSQL as soon as
possible. See our Versioning Policy for more information.

